# Good Snowpack News for the Colorado Basin



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Lots of folks know we've got a good start to the snowpack this year, and here's an article on the big picture for the entire Colorado River Basin.

Here's the take-home:


> At this critical time of year for Colorado River snowpack, things are looking very good. For the first time this year, the April-July runoff forecast has climbed above 10 million acre feet.
> 
> The snowpack among the sites above Lake Powell where the federal government maintains real-time monitoring equipment is 57 percent above the long term median for this point in the year.


That's the way I like it!

Let's hope we keep getting the snow,

-AH


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Another picture of the same snow pack and more. http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/ftpref/support/water/westwide/snowpack/wy2017/snow1701.gif


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

My favorite quote in that article: "That worst case right now is for above average runoff in the Colorado River Basin".

The big question is: Will the Dolores run for a 2nd year in a row?


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

only a couple days in office and look what Trump has already accomplished, better snowpack!!!


----------



## migrantwalker (Apr 6, 2007)

I love having all that water, but it is sure nice with current all the way to take out in Cataract, also the side canyons are starting to make nice new campsites.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

QuietHunter said:


> My favorite quote in that article: "That worst case right now is for above average runoff in the Colorado River Basin".


That's assuming we get average to below average snow for the rest of the of the season. I don't want to think about what the actual *worst* case is...


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

The snow in my front yard is higher than my van. I can't remember anything like it; nor can my 84 old friend. I haven't put on sunscreen yet this season, it's cloudy and snowy every day. It's amazing!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Randaddy said:


> The snow in my front yard is higher than my van


I've only shoveled a few inches, a few times, so far this year. Normally I am lifting it waist high by now. And yet, I'm skiing freshies! This is the best possible scenario!!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Andy H. said:


> That's assuming we get average to below average snow for the rest of the of the season. I don't want to think about what the actual *worst* case is...


"We're gonna need a bigger boat"


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Quick snotel map for overview of Colorado.

http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/ftpref/data/water/wcs/gis/maps/co_swepctnormal_update.pdf


----------

